# Three does, nine babies in 2 days!



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

We had 3 does due to kid on May 31st.... Our first doe went on the 1st with an uneventful birth :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: . Our second doe went on the 2nd with :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: but we lost one little :kidblue:  . Our third doe went later the night of the 2nd with some difficulty, but we have :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: . Here are pics of the broods. Individual pics can be seen at www.jchmountainfarm.com.

Violet's bunch (don't pay attention to the ooze from mama in the pic - sorry about the graphic stuff)









Sweetheart's trio









Heritage's crew


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wowo you have been busy the all look really nice. I really wish I was having babies right now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!* :clap:

My goodness, when these girls decided to go they sure let loose on you!!

Adorable babies....who would have guessed that Sweetheart would have given you B/W? :laugh:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Liz - Sweetheart gave me a flashy b/w doe, a charcoal boy w/white poll, and a beautiful black doeling with a little white, and LOTS of chocolate moonspots...just like her mama!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats! You've been BUSY!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

4hmama said:


> Liz - Sweetheart gave me a flashy b/w doe, a charcoal boy w/white poll, and a beautiful black doeling with a little white, and LOTS of chocolate moonspots...just like her mama!


I just checked out the baby's on your site...my goodness, Sweetheart did give you some FLASHY kids!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

How precious and so much fun having that many babies around. Your mommas did very well-congrats! :stars:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*WOW!* :fireworks: 
They are adorable.
Suellen


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoo hoo!! An entire herd out of three does! They are darling...congrats!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow so many cute kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats....woe... :shocked: that is alot of kiddos....and they are so cute.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

